# NEW TO LAYITLOW FAMILY



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

Q-VO MI RAZA , I WAS TURNED ON TO LAYITLOW BY A HOMEBOY OF MINE WHO SUGGESTED I POST SOME OF MY WORK HERE . I HAVE BEEN IN THE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE ALL MY LIFE FROM MY HEFITO TO MY TIO'S WE HAVE ALWAYS HAD SOME KIND OF LOW LOW. I DO CUSTOM GLASS AND METAL ENGRAVING/ETCHING I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE TO WORK ON SOME TIGHT RIDES I ALSO DO LOWRIDER BIKES.SO TAKE ALOOK AT SOME OF MY ARTE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

pics don't work homie. welcome to lay it low.try uploading the pics in photobucket but copy the img url part of it or tiny pics or use the image uploader here


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 10:31 PM~8138177
> *Q-VO MI RAZA , I WAS TURNED ON TO LAYITLOW BY A HOMEBOY OF MINE WHO SUGGESTED I POST SOME OF MY WORK HERE . I HAVE BEEN IN THE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE ALL MY LIFE FROM MY HEFITO TO MY TIO'S WE HAVE ALWAYS HAD SOME KIND OF LOW LOW. I DO CUSTOM GLASS AND METAL ENGRAVING/ETCHING I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE TO WORK ON SOME TIGHT RIDES I ALSO DO LOWRIDER BIKES.SO TAKE ALOOK AT SOME OF MY ARTE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


nice myspace picture links


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

use the img code bro


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

TO CHECK OUT MY WORK GO TO PHOTOBUCKET.COM THEN SEARCH METAL ENGRAVING OR GLASS ENGRAVING.
THEN CLICK ON ONE OF PHOTOS FROM THERE YOU WILL SEE A LINK 
TO MY ALBUM ONEBADAPPLEARTE.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

ONE MORE TIME..........


----------



## sick six (Mar 15, 2006)

welcome to lay it low and your arte is looking good ..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks real good. where you located?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

FEW MORE......


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

LOCATED IN FRESNO, CALIFAS..


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

DAMN LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE..WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 08:45 PM~8138274
> *LOCATED IN FRESNO, CALIFAS..
> 
> *



is this gino?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Tight work and welcome to Layitlow (warning: it can become very addictive) :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 09:43 PM~8138265
> *FEW MORE......
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 09:45 PM~8138274
> *LOCATED IN FRESNO, CALIFAS..
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

:0 :0 YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE ""559""
WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED BECAUSE I'M GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME PARTS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 11:34 PM~8139474
> *:0  :0  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT IN THE ""559""
> WHERE ARE YOU LOCATED BECAUSE I'M GOING TO BE NEEDING SOME PARTS
> *



is this gino??


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

YES IT IS....


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED ANYTHING..


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

this is jerome the one that had the zeniths


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

RICHIE'S HOMEBOY........
WHATS UP WITH MY RIMS :biggrin:...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

there longgggg gone and i kick myself in the ass for it. now i just got 4 sets of old school wheels to slap on my 5.20s


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SORRY JUST NOTICED THE HAD PART


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

gonna see if i can score them back from a old member


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

LET ME KNOW IF YOU GET THEMMMM BACK


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*NICE WORK!!!!! *


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 20 2007, 12:55 PM~8141708
> *NICE WORK!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Looks good homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up Gino, I'll post some pictures of the work you did on the wagon As soon as a get a chance. were you been hiding havent seen you on kings lately.Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 08:39 PM~8138236
> *ONE MORE TIME..........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## lowlife62 (Feb 4, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE+Jul 10 2007, 11:21 PM~8280934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ttt


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 19 2007, 09:46 PM~8138289
> *DAMN LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE..WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA
> *


*Yeah what he said ........BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT* :nicoderm:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 2 2007, 10:31 AM~8455609
> *Yeah what he said ........BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice welcome.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 2 2007, 01:02 PM~8456409
> *:uh:
> *


 :scrutinize: What fool'


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE MORE OF SOME MY LATEST WORK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A LITTLE MORE


----------



## laquerhead (Jul 6, 2007)

is that acid etched? bad ass work


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

ALSO DO CUSTOM GLASS FRAMES, CAN DO PORTRAITS OR YOUR FAVORITE PHOTO, RAP STAR , CELEBRITY,NUDE :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laquerhead_@Aug 3 2007, 01:57 PM~8465581
> *is that acid etched?  bad ass work
> *


NO IT IS ALL DONE BY HAND VARIOUS TECHNIQUES ,I DO NOT LIKE WORKING WITH ACIDS DUE TO CUSTOM PAINT AND THE POSSIBILITY OF DAMAGE TO PAINT. IT DOES GET REALLY DUSTY THOUGH.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME MORE


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up Gino im getting ready to bust out another bike Looking to get work done


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 3 2007, 03:53 PM~8466497
> *Whats up Gino im getting ready to bust out another bike Looking to get work done
> *



:0 :0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 3 2007, 03:53 PM~8466497
> *Whats up Gino im getting ready to bust out another bike Looking to get work done
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 19 2007, 10:45 PM~8139217
> *Tight work and welcome to Layitlow (warning: it can become very addictive) :biggrin:
> *


BROTHER YOU WERE NOT KIDDING :biggrin: AND I USED TO YELL AT MY DAUGHTERS TO GET OFF THAT DAMM MY SPACE :uh: NOW WE RUMBLE FOR THE COMPUTER CAUSE THEY SAY I'M ALWAYS ON HERE


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

sup gino 

sneak peak for you guys :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WHATS UP HOMIE GLAD YOU LIKED EM


----------



## $RO4LIFE$ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## chevytruck (Jun 27, 2007)

THAT KIND OF WORK IS NEEDED OUT THERE POINTS FOR THE RANFLA DOES IT COST A LOT


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevytruck_@Aug 15 2007, 09:45 PM~8565363
> *THAT KIND OF WORK IS NEEDED OUT THERE POINTS FOR THE RANFLA  DOES IT COST A LOT
> *


JUST DEPENDS WHAT AND HOW MUCH YOU WANT DONE


----------



## INSIDIOUS (Mar 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 09:31 PM~8138177
> *Q-VO MI RAZA , I WAS TURNED ON TO LAYITLOW BY A HOMEBOY OF MINE WHO SUGGESTED I POST SOME OF MY WORK HERE . I HAVE BEEN IN THE LOWRIDIN LIFESTYLE ALL MY LIFE FROM MY HEFITO TO MY TIO'S WE HAVE ALWAYS HAD SOME KIND OF LOW LOW. I DO CUSTOM GLASS AND METAL ENGRAVING/ETCHING I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE TO WORK ON SOME TIGHT RIDES I ALSO DO LOWRIDER BIKES.SO TAKE ALOOK AT SOME OF MY ARTE AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## enrique650 (Feb 6, 2007)

nice work bro


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 1 2007, 04:37 PM~8448797
> *ttt
> *


WHO'S CAR IS THAT FROM.........


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 19 2007, 10:37 PM~8139495
> *YES IT IS....
> *


What up Gino i seen the work you did on Anthony's Regal. it came out real nice. He gave
me one of your flyer's .i might have to give you a call.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

T.T.T.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

SUP PRIMO GLAD ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE LOVING YOUR WORK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Aug 20 2007, 05:24 PM~8599708
> *WHO'S CAR IS THAT FROM.........
> *


IT'S YOUR BOY MARTINS  I THOUGHT YOU HAD SEEN IT ALREADY?


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Aug 22 2007, 05:33 PM~8619082
> *SUP PRIMO GLAD ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE LOVING YOUR WORK
> *


WHATZ UP TACO WHERE YOU BEEN


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

GETTIN SHIT READY FOR VEGAS AND SHIT


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO GINO I WOULD TALK ABOUT HIS WORK BUT HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF. FROM THE LITTLE TIME I'VE BEEN TALKING TO HIM HE HAS DONE NOTHING BUT SHOWN ME LOVE AND HOW GREAT OF A PERSON HE IS. I DONT KNOW WHO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAM DOES BUSINESS WITH BUT GINO PEREZ HAS GOT ME SOLD. WITH THAT BEING SAID I HOPE YOU ALL CHECK INTO GETTING SOME WORK DONE BY THE HOMIE. A TRUE ARTIST BUT ALSO A GREAT PERSON


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 23 2007, 10:38 AM~8624355
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO GINO I WOULD TALK ABOUT HIS WORK BUT HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF. FROM THE LITTLE TIME I'VE BEEN TALKING TO HIM HE HAS DONE NOTHING BUT SHOWN ME LOVE AND HOW GREAT OF A PERSON HE IS. I DONT KNOW WHO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAM DOES BUSINESS WITH BUT GINO PEREZ HAS GOT ME SOLD. WITH THAT BEING SAID I HOPE YOU ALL CHECK INTO GETTING SOME WORK DONE BY THE HOMIE. A TRUE ARTIST BUT ALSO A GREAT PERSON
> *



I SECOND THAT NOTION EVEN THOW HE IS FAMILY WITH ME HE HAS SHOWN LOVE TO ALL HIS CUSTOMERS


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RO4LIFE$_@Aug 15 2007, 07:49 PM~8563944
> *
> *


He's doing my undercarriage.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass work. :0


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 23 2007, 10:38 AM~8624355
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO GINO I WOULD TALK ABOUT HIS WORK BUT HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF. FROM THE LITTLE TIME I'VE BEEN TALKING TO HIM HE HAS DONE NOTHING BUT SHOWN ME LOVE AND HOW GREAT OF A PERSON HE IS. I DONT KNOW WHO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAM DOES BUSINESS WITH BUT GINO PEREZ HAS GOT ME SOLD. WITH THAT BEING SAID I HOPE YOU ALL CHECK INTO GETTING SOME WORK DONE BY THE HOMIE. A TRUE ARTIST BUT ALSO A GREAT PERSON
> *


FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU FOR YOUR KIND WORDS AND I WISH YOU AND YOUR WIFE ALL THE BEST. AND TO EVERYONE ELSE WHO STOPPED BY TO CHECK MY ARTE OUT THANK YOU FOR LOOKING AND BEING POSITIVE  I APRECIATE THE WARM WELCOME I HAVE RECEVIED AND LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM ALL OF YOU OUT THERE  I TRULY BELEIVE IF YOU ENJOY WHAT YOU DO IT SHOWS IN YOUR WORK AND IN YOURSELF .


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

suuup ginoo! been trying to get a hold of you and the price to gold plate the rims. got some other stuff for you to engrave too! when you have time give me a call or message me.

thanks!


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

TTT


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks gino, had it done the same week i made the call :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 10 2007, 11:25 PM~8763629
> *thanks gino, had it done the same week i made the call :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

hit me up gino :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

check it out


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Sep 22 2007, 09:06 PM~8849911
> *check it out
> 
> 
> ...


you didnt get mine?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Jun 19 2007, 09:46 PM~8138289
> *DAMN LOOKS REAL GOOD HOMIE..WELCOME TO THE FAMILIA
> *


x2


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

u have a pm


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE+Jul 10 2007, 11:21 PM~8280934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ttt


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice work I need to git some parts done


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

your work looks really good homie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

nice work!
very nice


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## BLVD_SCHWINN (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME PARTS THAT I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON .


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME GLASS WORK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME MORE THESE WERE ETCHED ON TOP OF CHROME.................


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

ALSO WOULD LIKE TO ADD A BIG THANK YOU FOR ALL THE POSITIVE COMENTS MORE PICS TO COME AS I UPLOAD THEM. SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 14 2007, 10:28 PM~9002015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALL THESE ARE BEFORE PLATING. NOW OFF TO THE CHROME SHOP


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

nice work


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Oct 15 2007, 03:36 PM~9007178
> *nice work
> *



you should let him engrave all those nice chrome nos impala parts :0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2007, 06:20 PM~9008485
> *you should let him engrave all those nice chrome nos impala parts :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 16 2007, 12:50 PM~9014980
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



SUP GINO IM GONNA BE BUILDING ANOTHER BIKE THATS GONNA NEED YOUR SKILLS. ILL GET WITH YOU ONCE THE PARTS ARE FAB'D UP


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

post pics of my parts gino :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 14 2007, 10:17 PM~9001921
> *SOME PARTS THAT I HAVE BEEN WORKING ON .
> 
> 
> ...


gino did these parts for me for vegas, ill post some pics of them on the car, but he did a excellent job on the engraving, great detail. i was really impressed when is seen them done, and had them back to me really fast too. thanks gino, ill be getting alot more stuff ready for the winter, anyone thinking of getting some work done, do it u wont be dissapointed.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I dont think anyone posted these pics but Gino did all the bad ass engraving on my Pirate bike which has taken multiple awards which include 1st place 16" Semi Custom in Vegas, San Mateo, and Fresno


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn good work homie i love the windows


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@Aug 23 2007, 12:38 PM~8624355
> *I JUST WANT TO SAY THANKS TO GINO I WOULD TALK ABOUT HIS WORK BUT HIS WORK SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF. FROM THE LITTLE TIME I'VE BEEN TALKING TO HIM HE HAS DONE NOTHING BUT SHOWN ME LOVE AND HOW GREAT OF A PERSON HE IS. I DONT KNOW WHO ALL MY LAYITLOW FAM DOES BUSINESS WITH BUT GINO PEREZ HAS GOT ME SOLD. WITH THAT BEING SAID I HOPE YOU ALL CHECK INTO GETTING SOME WORK DONE BY THE HOMIE. A TRUE ARTIST BUT ALSO A GREAT PERSON
> *


  THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT A GOOD ARTIST THAT CARES FOR HIS CUSTOMERS, I HOPE TO DO ALOT OF BUISNESS WITH YA BRO!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

NICE WORK GINO :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THANK YOU GUYS VERY MUCH  HERES A LITTLE MORE.................








































SOME TWO/TONE BILLET VALVE COVERS


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 18 2007, 12:13 AM~9028063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PIC SIC, THOSE CAME OUT NICE WITH THE GOLD ADDED ON


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

OH! FORGOT TO ADD THE VALVE COVERS WERE ALL ETCHED ON TOP OF THE CHROME


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 24 2007, 12:55 PM~9074027
> *OH! FORGOT TO ADD THE VALVE COVERS WERE ALL ETCHED  ON TOP OF THE CHROME
> *


wow that looks under the chrome, pretty nice on top too, i think im gonna have to drop some stuff off with u that is already chromed and still clean so ill just have u engrave over the chrome, and the stuff that isnt chrome yet ill have u engrave then ill chrome it, im thinking of coming down next week to drop u off some stuff,


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Oct 24 2007, 12:53 PM~9074010
> *THANKS FOR THE PIC SIC, THOSE CAME OUT NICE WITH THE GOLD ADDED ON
> *


who did the gold add on thats a good idea for my stuff too.


----------



## ME VALE MADRE (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Oct 17 2007, 12:51 AM~9020338
> *gino did these parts for me for vegas, ill post some pics of them on the car, but he did a excellent job on the engraving, great detail. i was really impressed when is seen them done, and had them back to me really fast too. thanks gino, ill be getting alot more stuff ready for the winter, anyone thinking of getting some work done, do it u wont be dissapointed.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

dropped off some items at the chromers, next stop is gino :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

GOOD SHIT GINO :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT  SOME MORE PICS TO COME .ALSO THANKS TONY-O FOR THE PICS LOOKS TIGHT ALSO THE GOLD HOOK-UP WAS SICNTWISTED'S YOU CAN PM HIM FOR THE INFO AND LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

* Hey!!! Gino I been busy with my son's football schedule. I have not forgot about you I still have those backplates to send you. I'll just pull the bumpers off and the air cleaner with the backplates and take them too you. If nobody know's Gino knocks shit out in a day or less. No bullshitting with time or prices. Gino is the most reliable homey out there. I'll give you a call when I'm heading down there. I'll probably bring the Caddy too for the front windshield.

Later,
Anthony*


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

t t t for the hoime gino


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

BEFORE THE PLATING thanks for working around my schedule gino, great work as always.


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

WHAT UP GINO


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212955
> *BEFORE THE PLATING thanks for working around my schedule gino, great work as always.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PICS B-DOG :thumbsup: 
WHATS UP G STYLE


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for some badd ass work


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Nov 13 2007, 12:56 AM~9216136
> *THANKS FOR THE PICS B-DOG :thumbsup:
> WHATS UP G STYLE
> *


no prob. i'll be back down there in a week or two to drop off more stuff.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

good work


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 12 2007, 06:28 PM~9212955
> *BEFORE THE PLATING thanks for working around my schedule gino, great work as always.
> 
> 
> ...


after being dipped.


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

ttt for brother gino :biggrin:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME NEW PICS . SOME CHROMED BLOCKS








PICS OF THE K/O's AS WELL AS BUMPER GUARDS
















A CRANK FOR MY HOMIE MR.559


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

gino, have some parts to drop off let me know if u have time this weekend


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 21 2007, 08:49 PM~9278464
> *gino, have some parts to drop off let me know if u have time this weekend
> *


 :0


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Nov 7 2007, 12:44 AM~9173376
> *THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT    SOME MORE PICS TO COME .ALSO THANKS TONY-O FOR THE PICS LOOKS TIGHT ALSO THE GOLD HOOK-UP WAS SICNTWISTED'S  YOU  CAN PM HIM FOR THE INFO AND LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

TTT FOR SOME BAD ASS WORK :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:wave: :wave: 

Whats up Gino!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for Gino...Shit bro put some more pics on here... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

your a very talented man. good work homie!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS UP GINO HIT ME BACK ON THEM PICS ORANGE JUICE OC L8TERS


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 9 2008, 06:49 PM~9652298
> *TTT for Gino...Shit bro put some more pics on here... :biggrin:
> *


HERE YOU GO DAVE  








FROM THE 'L' TO 








THE 'S'


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

HERE'S ONE I DID FOR MY HOMIE CORY'S BRO FOR HIS BIRTHDAY


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

A FEW THAT I MANAGED TO SNEEK IN THEIR FOR MY 65 :biggrin: 
















MY REAR UPPER TRAILING ARMS


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

LICENSE PLATE
















HAVE MORE BUT I GOTTA MAKE SURE IT'S OK FIRST


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 10 2008, 05:05 PM~9661076
> *WHATS UP GINO HIT ME BACK ON THEM PICS ORANGE JUICE OC L8TERS
> *


SORRY BRO THESE WERE THE BEST ONES MY DAUGHTER TOOK  THE REST ARE OF THE BACK OF DAMM TACO'S HEAD. DIDN'T EVEN GET ANY OF IT ALL THE WAY IN THE AIR MAN SORRY' 








JUST GETTINNG STARTED. SHE WAS TO BUSY WATCHING THAT THING TAKE OFF THEN TO TAKE PICS


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

lol its ku homie lol post some pics of the Plaqe ur doing for me


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jan 13 2008, 02:54 AM~9680373
> *HERE YOU GO DAVE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

almost b- dog


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jan 17 2008, 11:44 PM~9724507
> *almost b- dog
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Whats up Gino. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Gino, it was nice meeting you today. Thanks for everything bro.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT WHATS UP GINO HIT ME BACK bROtha


----------



## 61impala831 (Sep 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN








FOR INFO (559)647-6016


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

work has been crazy so let me know when they will be ready so i can get the time off.
thanks,
bengie


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

gino, my camara went out on me. did u get any pics of the parts? if so feel free to post em. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE GINO AND RENE


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 26 2008, 08:25 PM~10038237
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIE GINO AND RENE
> *


JUST SEEN THE VIDEO OF THE HOP,TRUCK LOOKED GOOD SAW SOME CHROME UNDIES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*What's going on Gino..*


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey gino i been trying to get a hold of you bro. not sure if you got my pm's or calls. if you see this hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Mar 5 2008, 01:16 AM~10092523
> *JUST SEEN THE VIDEO OF THE HOP,TRUCK LOOKED GOOD SAW SOME CHROME UNDIES :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YEAH COULD OF WON BUT SOME TECHNICAL STUFF HAPPEND WITH THE REAREND  CAME IN SECOND  90


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 19 2007, 09:45 PM~8139217
> *Tight work and welcome to Layitlow (warning: it can become very addictive) :biggrin:
> *


Ain't that the truth!!!!!!!! :yes:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

YES IT IS :biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

So how does your schedule look and how big is your plater's tank? I have a motorcycle frame that needs some work. Raul told me to look you up.


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

WELL ITS BEEN AWILE SINCE I LAST UP DATED ANYTHING ON HERE BEEN KEEPIN BUSY BUT NOW ITS *SHOWTIME * JUST PICKED THESE UP TODAY FROM MY BOY RENE OVER AT SHOWTIME PLATING  I KNOW MY BOY DRE WILL BE HAPPY TO SEE THEM DONE 
CASING COVERS 
















TANKS
















AIR COVER









VALVE COVERS
























NOW OFF TO KINGS GOLD FOR THE TWO/TONE :cheesy:


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Jun 9 2008, 05:10 PM~10832656
> *So how does your schedule look and how big is your plater's tank? I have a motorcycle frame that needs some work. Raul told me to look you up.
> 
> 
> ...


GIVE ME A CALL I BELIEVE THE TANKS ARE 8' FEET LONG DON'T KNOW HOW DEEP AND ABOUT 4' FEET WIDE I CAN FIND OUT FOR SURE TOMMORROW AND LET YOU KNOW


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

SOME GLASS WORK I JUST FINISHED UP LAST WEEK








































OUTSIDE IN THE SUN


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

keep up the great work, Carlos been taking best engraving at the shows :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

YO STILL WAITIN NEED PARTS FOR MY CAR LAST SHOW ON THE 31 ST WOULD LIKE TO MAKE 1 SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jun 22 2008, 02:15 AM~10923491
> *SOME GLASS WORK I JUST FINISHED UP LAST WEEK
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

will get more pics when i get em from the plater


----------



## ONEBADAPPLEARTE (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Sep 5 2008, 05:28 PM~11529820
> *will get more pics when i get em from the plater
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

nice work


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

to the top for Gino...


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ONEBADAPPLEARTE_@Jan 13 2008, 02:54 AM~9680373
> *HERE YOU GO DAVE
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Trippin' every time I see this one :biggrin: :biggrin: Yes sir Dave TTT for G-know U know :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

daaammmmn...........this is some NICE work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

some pics, will post more still waiting on the plater for a couple parts


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

RAIDERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

where you at gino :0


----------

